# Official Raffle Drawing Thread - We have a winner! (Videos up!)



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

These are your numbers, which match up to whatever I use to pick the winner. 

1. arnoroth661
2. Turmoil
3. TimSE
4. budda
5. JPMDan
6. metalfiend
7. Lordovchaos
8. Themissing
9. Lee
10. Mattmc74
11. courtney2018
12. rg_76
13. berger
14. 7StringofAblicK
15. friendforafoe
16. eelblack2
17. yevetz
18. Isan
19. urklvt
20. cadenhead (pretty)
21. drjenkins
22. Purist
23. popsyche
24. s7eve
25. jbrol
26. Jason
27. emperoff
28. Ibznorange
29. thebhef
30. bmillerco
31. merlintkd


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

*Here are all the videos (copied from my last post)*

#1: 



#2: 



#3: 



#4: 



#5: 



#6: 



#7: (The actual bone-eating. That sounds naughty. )

Direct link in case the video dies: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/chris/raffle_winner.wmv


And the announcement of the winner:


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

We have a winner! 

But you'll have to wait until I get all the videos made. 

Here are our impartial judges!


----------



## Berger (Mar 9, 2008)

suspense...


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

Video #1: The Setup!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

#2! BEHOLD THE BONES


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

#3: Decoratin' the bones


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

#4: The bones are decorated  And I'm freezing my ass off.


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

#5: The bones are done!


----------



## Groff (Mar 9, 2008)

zOMG!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2008)

:zoidberg:


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

Let's eat some bones!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## thebhef (Mar 9, 2008)

so....?


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

Youtube's still converting them.


----------



## thebhef (Mar 9, 2008)

lol.. the suspense!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

What's awesome is that I thought they were done, but I uploaded the same one twice.  It should be about 10min before the last two (the winner, and the runners up) are done converting.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## budda (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## thebhef (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

Seriously, this thing needs to hurry the hell up. As soon as it's done I can post the winner.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> Seriously, this thing needs to hurry the hell up. As soon as it's done I can post the winner.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2008)

Someone in youtube is having a right old laugh over this... 

Posting all the video except for the one we all want to see!!!!


----------



## thebhef (Mar 9, 2008)

At least nonwinners can enjoy it that much more...


----------



## Stitch (Mar 9, 2008)

The last video is no longer available it says


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

Finally! 

The eating of the bones!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 9, 2008)

Neither is that one. 

Should I like, refresh my browser or something?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 9, 2008)

arnoroth661 said:


> doesn't work.


----------



## thebhef (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 9, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Neither is that one.
> 
> Should I like, refresh my browser or something?



no, let's just mutiny. *throws chris overboard and declares himself captain*


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 9, 2008)

Who poop last?


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

They work now. Fucking youtube.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> They work now. Fucking youtube.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 9, 2008)

at that video


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok, here are ALL the videos. If they don't work for any reason, I guess give them a minute because I fail at youtube. 

#1: 



#2: 



#3: 



#4: 



#5: 



#6: 



#7: (The actual bone-eating. That sounds naughty. )



And the announcement of the winner:


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

*Winners: PM me your address!*

Ibz: pick a shirt and PM me the size/type you want.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 9, 2008)

"atleast he gets something, right?"

 congrats guys


----------



## playstopause (Mar 9, 2008)

That was F*CKIN entertaining!!!

 Props to Chris for setting this up.



note : next time, let the dog starve 3 days prior to the event. 
Note 2: Is Jason going to be able to play that thing?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 9, 2008)

Wehay! Congrats winners.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice! Congrats guys! 

Awesome thread Chris.


----------



## budda (Mar 9, 2008)

wait, sixer jason won it?

well.. ok. *sigh*


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

Fuck youtube.

Here's the dog and the bones:

www.sevenstring.org/chris/raffle_winner.wmv


----------



## Berger (Mar 9, 2008)

great  congrats!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 9, 2008)

budda said:


> wait, sixer jason won it?
> 
> well.. ok. *sigh*



Yeah the guy who hasnt owned a 7 for like 3 years. Maybe it'll come back to him


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah the guy who hasnt owned a 7 for like 3 years. Maybe it'll come back to him



Best person to win it, imo. He needed it the most. 

We had to count the damn bones like 10 times to make sure we got the right winner, because once Shawnee ate the winning bone, we were both like "I have no idea what fucking number that was".


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 9, 2008)

I noticed that for a collection of videos that have you in, Chris, there was a distinct lack of "fucks" and F-bomb related content


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 9, 2008)

Jason thinks 7321s are decent guitars, we needed to set him straight


----------



## ukfswmart (Mar 9, 2008)

Chris said:


>



You're friends with Stephen Carpenter?


----------



## yevetz (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats to the winnerZ........:applause:

Chris that was awesome  especially bones numbering 

Thanks


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats guys. 



Chris said:


> ...
> 20. _*cadenhead (pretty)*_
> ...



What the hell is that about?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 9, 2008)

There should've been a 4th prize; the remaining dog biscuits.


----------



## Groff (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats Jason.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 9, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I noticed that for a collection of videos that have you in, Chris, there was a distinct lack of "fucks" and F-bomb related content


Yeah, but there were a lot of "Oh Dear!"s everytime the dog got a little too close. 

Congrats, guys!


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 9, 2008)

Grats to all the winners!


----------



## Jason (Mar 9, 2008)

[action=Jason]is watching the vids now[/action]


----------



## Jason (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm very pleasntly suprised 

I just found out cause I worked a double today and just got home


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried to call you, fucker.  PM me your cell, the one I have is apparently outdated.


----------



## Jason (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Michael (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrat's to the winners.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 10, 2008)

Better yet, post your address in this thread so that I can head the shipping company off.


----------



## Jason (Mar 10, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Better yet, post your address in this thread so that I can head the shipping company off.



Why? Do you really want max's small t shirt and some stickers?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 10, 2008)

Jason said:


> Why? Do you really want max's small t shirt and some stickers?



Yes.


----------



## Drew (Mar 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> I tried to call you, fucker.  PM me your cell, the one I have is apparently outdated.



 Sorry dude, I guess the one I have is outdated too.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 12, 2008)

at the vids

Congrats Jason


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats to all of the winners!!! And The way the winners were picked was great!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> Why? Do you really want max's small t shirt and some stickers?



Call me tonight, hooker.


----------

